# Champions League Final



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

So where are people watch the Champions League Final this evening, am living in JBR, so somewhere close to that would be ideal.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Going to the Underground Bar at Habtoor Grand in the Marina but get there early if you want a seat. The fish and chips down there are great too!!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Madinat was amazing last year, so probably there again, or Barasti


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Hilton across the road from JBR is showing it


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

Glasceb said:


> Hilton across the road from JBR is showing it


Hilton is handy as live in Bahar, so really is across the road, are you watching it there?


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

yes, live in Bahar also so short walk if it goes into extra time and pens


----------

